# Odd sighting!



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Sitting on the camp porch near Sisterdale drinking coffee and this thing walks by. We have whitetail, axis, turkey,,,,,,,now llamas! Anyone missing a pet?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

BLAST IT


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

*I'da ground checked it.*

I hear they taste like chicken.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

No season, no tag drop it.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Age and Score please


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Where's 24Buds?

Did you eat it.......


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Last I heard there were a couple of guys from New York who didn't mind shooting them...................:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

They dont taste like chicken, Who told you that????

They taste and have more of the consistency of pork from my experience! make mama a nice jacket too!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I am very disappointed we still have not heard from 24Buds!!?? I wonder if he is on the water or at the lease? 

Did ya' eat it?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder if they are now doing the same with them as people did with emu's? Just turning them loose...


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Cow elk? LOL


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

high fenced????


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would say 4.5 years and 150 on the Enchilada score.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Low fence, and no I didnt shoot it, last time I saw it, it was headed for the black top, seemed to know where it was going!!!!! (away from my feeders)


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

shave it and weave ya a 2 cool sweater.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha!!!
I love Texas, shoot first ask qustions later.


plgorman said:


> BLAST IT


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

More fun to just let it roam around and entertain you from time to time. "blasting it" wouldn't really serve any purpose. You did the right thing by taking a picture and posting it up here. That way it entertained us too at mid-night on a friday.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*EMU*

Hey John Did some one say EMU!! This one is just across the street from you!! That some big drum sticks!!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

havent seen that one yet!!!! turning into a regular zoo!!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought that was a Elk Doe?? LMAO!!!


That picture reminds me of that post from last year, where them guys shot that Llama. Ha ha haaaa!!!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

why would anyone shoot a llama ? They are like a dog with less smarts !


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, 24buds is still eating breakfast, I'll say it instead. Get in my belly! I'm hungrangy! LOL.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

texas8point said:


> why would anyone shoot a llama ? They are like a dog with less smarts !


Because they spit on you and stink and are generally annoying...... Now the Emu would be ground checked.. good eats!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> Ok, 24buds is still eating breakfast, I'll say it instead. Get in my belly! I'm hungrangy! LOL.


did ya eat it? has been ask already, 24buds didn't come up with it.. it's old!

rookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Where the heck it the........"did ya eat it" guy.........Man he missed a good one......and that turkey in that one pic is a whopper


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Was there a guy with a towel on his head chasing it? Dirt nap for both... LOL!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, I am a rookie, I gotta start somewhere! 

It needs a cow bell, yes more cow bell!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> Ok, I am a rookie, I gotta start somewhere!
> 
> It needs a cow bell, yes more cow bell!


not pointing you out sorry. Did you eat it? has been ask for years. 24buds just burned it out in snake threads. it was already ask in 70% of the snake threads before 24buds showed up. :rotfl:


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

Emu needs to go. Nothing worse than being attacked by an overgrown turkey in the dark. Happened to me. Scared the **** out of me. No one had ever seen one on the place we were hunting. I got accused of drinking too much before sitting in the stand. Brother-in-law got the same treatment a few days later. It wasn't as funny when it happened to him.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Does it answer to the name of Fernando?


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*deer camp*



KJON said:


> Sitting on the camp porch near Sisterdale drinking coffee and this thing walks by. We have whitetail, axis, turkey,,,,,,,now llamas! Anyone missing a pet?


Where do you hunt? I live right off of the Sisterdale Highway. (no claim to the llama though


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Eat Tina, Eat!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I bet as your about to shoot the big one this year that Tina spokes it and walks out.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Does it answer to the name of Fernando?


No. Tony. Fernando's brother.


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

I've seem llama's with flocks of sheep. I suppose they serve the same purpose as a donkey in keeping coyotes and dogs away. The other day someone had a whole flock? herd? school? of llamas on a ranch just off of Hwy 36 not far from Cameron or maybe Caldwell, somewhere around there.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a pig named Tina once. Dang she tasted good!


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I used to hunt in Kendalia which is near Sisterdale and there was a lady there who raised them on her property. She ran a bed and breakfast and raised the llamas for her ag exemption.


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

just another illegal imigrant looking for food ........


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> did ya eat it? has been ask already, 24buds didn't come up with it.. it's old!
> 
> rookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl:


 Man so much hate! I just started asking "did ya eat it?" I didn't know it was already done. With that said, I made it famous sucka! :rotfl: 24Buds missed out on this one. As for shoot it, I would try to rope her, ride it around town acting like it was perfectly normal, then eat it.

"Eat your ham Tina you fat lard"

waterspout sorry to dissapoint you. For those who were looking for me, doing a little work at night theese days. I will be back to normal soon.:wink:


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

You people are sick,,,,,,funny sick, I never thought my LLama post would draw so many responses,,,,and funny ones! I'm on upper Sisterdale Rd across the hiway from Bohunk, coulda swore I saw that animal in his jeep one night at the Drive in Picture show in Fredericksburg. Now that I think about it, that animal may have been someones camp meat


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Eating a llama, riding a scooter, sleeping with somebody UGLY....

It's ALL good till your friends see ya doing it!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Eating a llama, riding a scooter, sleeping with somebody UGLY....
> 
> It's ALL good till your friends see ya doing it!!!


That brings back some old memories........I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good looking dog, whats his name?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

KJON said:


> You people are sick,,,,,,funny sick, I never thought my LLama post would draw so many responses,,,,and funny ones! I'm on upper Sisterdale Rd across the hiway from Bohunk, coulda swore I saw that animal in his jeep one night at the Drive in Picture show in Fredericksburg. Now that I think about it, that animal may have been someones camp meat


You ought to see some of them in person and talk to them.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Tiny said:


> You ought to see some of them in person and talk to them.


 thats a little scary........


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

bohunk1 said:


> Hey John Did some one say EMU!! This one is just across the street from you!! That some big drum sticks!!


I nearly hit one of those with my truck in hwy 521 outside of Brazoria.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

They taste like wool.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

KJON said:


> You people are sick,,,,,,funny sick, I never thought my LLama post would draw so many responses,,,,and funny ones! I'm on upper Sisterdale Rd across the hiway from Bohunk, coulda swore I saw that animal in his jeep one night at the Drive in Picture show in Fredericksburg. Now that I think about it, that animal may have been someones camp meat


Hope there was some adult drinks on that night!!! LOL


----------

